# Supplement regimens?



## Anneekins (Nov 3, 2015)

I've been taking otc supplements for a while, and as I've added more over time, I've been wondering what's a good way to spread them throughout the day.
Right now, I am taking IBgard, align (about to be replaced by a multi-strain), magnesium citrate and l-glutamine, along with a few doses of cbd oil daily. It would be easiest to remember to take them all in the morning, but is there a reason not to? Are some supplements more beneficial by themselves or at certain times of the day? 
When do you all take what supplements, and why? Thank you guys for any input!


----------

